# just thought of this, Borken Beast men..lol



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok me and my friend were talking here at work and we came up the ultimate beast men death star,
ok now for a 3k battle it gets sick cause you can put 3 gore bulls and 2 doom bulls in a front rank of minitors. you will have to drop a doom bull and a gore bull for a 2k battle and unless you make it a four rank unit you will have to put morgor in front which you want to avoid.
with additional hand wpn its a base of 24-30 avg st of 5 attacks
if you put morgor in the unit he will go in the back rank they become inmune to spells, missle attacks and become unbreakeable on top of frenzied
it will cost about 1700 points but will be unstopable,,, this is to unfair and i would never do this but once just for laughs, and its sick

another option is to put morgor in a unit of like 40 or more ungors and make a single line across you other units blocking line of sight from shooters and most spells..lol and just march your army forword when you get close reform them in two ranks straight back and get ready to charge next turn.
yea i just want to tell you all that some one will think of this so be weary if you agree to speacl charicters with beast men.

opps i just read in a post that an unbreakable charicter can only join a unbreakable unit, sooo i guess the unit will have to be armed with the axe of men and morgor follow behind and wait till the beat some one in a challange to become unbreakable, and im sure he can just wont be as bad ass as i first figured,...lol


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well just went through the books and couldnt find any thing that says and unbreakable charicter cant join a unit not unbreakable, only flyers monsters and other charicters.. so this unit is defantly posable....yikes!!

ok found the rule cant join... thank goodness


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> ok me and my friend were talking here at work and we came up the ultimate beast men death star,
> ok now for a 3k battle it gets sick cause you can put 3 gore bulls and 2 doom bulls in a front rank of minitors. you will have to drop a doom bull and a gore bull for a 2k battle and unless you make it a four rank unit you will have to put morgor in front which you want to avoid.
> with additional hand wpn its a base of 24-30 avg st of 5 attacks
> if you put morgor in the unit he will go in the back rank they become inmune to spells, missle attacks and become unbreakeable on top of frenzied
> ...


This won't work for a number of reasons:
Unbreakable characters don't pass on the unbreakable trait to the unit that they join, if the unit flees, they flee with it.

If you put 5 bulls into a unit, that gives you a 10" wide frontage, given most units are 5-6" across, you won't get all of them in to contact.

When you reform you can't march, all models can only reform within the bounds of their normal movement, that means that if you reform this unit, that's one big long line across your army, it will take you 4-5 turns to actually finish reforming it.

Unless Morgor is some special character who gets to go in the back rank, actual heroes/lords always take the front place in a unit, ahead of characters and all other models.

You are immune to MISSILE attacks, not artillery also, so if someone has a stone thrower, cannon or similar, your 1700pt unit is going to die horribly.

Flaming Meteorites (flying characters on dragons etc) will simply go behind you, charge your rear, slaughter the weak 'normal' troops and break the unit, causing it to flee and die. Heavier cavalry (chaos knights, brettonian wedges etc) will also do similar things into the flank of this unit, causing a similar result.

I also didn't see anywhere that the unit is immune to panic, off of the top of my head I can think of two artillery pieces that automatically cause panic tests and will cause this big unit (which is very easy to hit with artillery) to run off of the table and fail. Imagine if you fought a dwarf with 4 cannons how horribly this unit would die.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

*NagashKhemmler:* While a good critique of the idea, He already worked out that it's impossible (as Unbreakable characters can't join units unless the units are Unbreakable as well, and vice-versa).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Was a good plan before he had to lose morgor... mainly because of the resistance to spells (although with all monster deathstars it'll still die fast to a great cannon hit- and bolt throwers would be hitting a character model first) but without the immunity to spells a singly spell can easily wipe out th e unit in 1 go- anyone ever heard of the 13th spell?

Ive used a similar idea to make an ogre deathstar before- 1 tyrant, 1 BSB bruiser and 2 slaughtermasters (no champ- need a non-champ ogre in front rank to let the unit take hits from bolt throwers). 1 S4(8) stonethrower in combat, 4 S7 D3 wounds, 4 S6, 4 S5 AP and 4 S4 killing blows following 2 S8, 3 S7 impact hits.
Also loaded it out with defensive upgrades: MR3, ward save on the tyrant (with magical armour to absorb magic weapons on any successful save), a BSB that gives me re-rolls of 1s to hit/wound/saves on charge (taken purely to stop me missing with the thundermace) and a rune maw standard to bounce spells onto another friendly unit on a 2+.
Its about 1900pts to do the unit properly but its still a joke. I pull it out in legendary battles and see people wet themselves as it comes close... but cannons still make mincemeat of it.

- best it ever did was in 1 turn (with a parrallel charge of 4 maneaters) was to kill 4 units of DE repeater crossbows, 2 sorceresses (all from failed fear tests- skullmantle is great) then redirected their charge into 2 blocks of black guard (1 with hydra, other with hag graef) and destroyed both, a BSB and 2 assassins... sure I had killed 80% of both units but both failing their stubborn ItP Ld9 tests was pretty funny.
I thought it would take me 3 turns to manage that (its wasnt lucky that I won, just the speed). 1st to kill/break the Xbows, 2nd to slaughter black guard and characters then a 3rd to wipe out the remnants of the black guard.... faile Ld tests can be comic though.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

the Minitor death star unit worked very well, for the first couple of battles...lol then every one in my group was making armies to crack the ****** in its armor...lol but thats a win in it self i think..lol



> If you put 5 bulls into a unit, that gives you a 10" wide frontage, given most units are 5-6" across, you won't get all of them in to contact


most guys fight in a 6 rank and that is in my group at least so it was two 20mm bases to my 40mm base which works out perfict



> Unless Morgor is some special character who gets to go in the back rank, actual heroes/lords always take the front place in a unit, ahead of characters and all other models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well as stated you cant really do this unless the minitors are unbrakeable which they can be if you give them that magic weapon wich can trurn them that way with a won chalange. but with all charicters in the front rank any remaning charicters can go to the next rank.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

That wont work either- if a character isnt in the front rank then you lose all benefits from him being there... same for command models: you might have a magical banner but if it isnt in the front rank you get no bonus for either having a banner or from its magical benefits.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well i didnt use morgor in this way, buy the time the unit would get in to a challange and become unbreakable most of the effective shooting would be over with. so it wouldnt be worth it. but as far as a hero in the second rank your right he wouldnt be able to use his leader ship or get bounises from a standared, but morgors negat missle and magic is a area effect, and wouldn not be negated due to him in the seconed rank. but since its not practical cause he cant join till they become unbrakable the point is moote. any way it was in all just a fun thought.... but ther rest worked like a charm and was a devestating death star. but my group figured out its weakness and exploted it once the word was out.. dam luke skywakers every were now!!!...lol shooting was what really worked them down they have hardly any aromor so it was the way to go agienst them


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

The BRB states that you lose all benefits from characters, magic items, abilities etc if they aren't in the front rank.


----------

